# Twiggs County hunt club has a membership opening 2017/2018



## neckshotBob (Jan 20, 2017)

Hunt club near Warner Robins, Ga is seeking 1 new member. Well established club currently with 6 members. Four members are retired, 4 live in GA, 2 live in FL.

Property is approximately 700 acres timbered in mature hardwoods and pines. The property includes several creeks, swampy bottoms and clear cuts. Property abuts Plum Creek Timber Company property and Savage Creek. There are many good interior roads for ATV access to the hunting areas. 

Hogs, deer, turkey and bear can be harvested. Club follows Georgia State hunting regulations for Twiggs County. Each member may have 2 private stands. We use a pin in/out system. 

We have a developed campsite including water, electricity and security system. Just bring your own camper. Campers may be left on the property year round. Our club maintains a mature and respectful atmosphere.

Yearly dues which include electricity and insurance are approximately $1,800. 

http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=7963 Pictures, maps


----------



## PulaskiHunter (Jan 25, 2017)

PM sent


----------

